# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  كيف تصون سيارتك شتاءً ؟

## هدوء عاصف

*
*
*كيف تصون سيارتك شتاءً ؟ 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*تحتاج معظم السيارات الحديثة إلى عمليات صيانة قليلة  بخلاف الصيانة الدورية ، بيد أن موسم الشتاء القارس خاصة في النصف الشمالي  من الكرة الأرضية يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مفاجآت محزنة إذا أهملت أشياء أساسية.  وهذه بعض النصائح القليلة:** 

*
تفيد تقارير سنوية لاتحادات السيارات أن معظم  حالات تعطل السيارة تنجم عن بطاريات السيارات المتسنفدة ، حيث أن إبقاء  المصابيح مضاءة أو تشغيل أنظم تدفئة مقاعد السيارة يمكن أن يتسبب في أن  تبلى البطارية بصورة سريعة. خاصة أن سخان النافذة الخلفية يمكن أن يستنفد  كمية كبيرة من طاقة البطارية ، ويتعين إغلاقه فور أن ينتهي من عمله.* 

*
كما يتعين المحافظة دائما على أن يكون خزان  جهاز غسل حاجز الرياح ممتلئ ، بالإضافة إلى إضافة سوائل مانعة للتجمد لضمان  قدرتها على مقاومة التجمد في درجات حرارة تنخفض على الأقل إلى ما دون 25  درجة مئوية.* 

*
ويجب تغيير إطارات السيارة إلى إطارات الجليد  قبل تساقط أول دفعة من الثلوج. وتفرض بعض الدول تركيب إطارات الجليد نظرا  لأن استخدام الإطارات الصيفية في الجليد يمكن أن يزيد بصورة كبيرة من  المسافة التي تستغرقها السيارة حتى تتوقف بعد الضغط على المكابح.

حافظ على نظافة السيارة في فصل الشتاء ، نظرا  لأن الظروف الجوية الصعبة والرمال والأملاح تزيد من الصدأ ، خاصة في منطقة  العجلات ونظام إخراج العادم.

ويستحوذ نظام الإنارة على أهمية خاصة خلال  فترات الليل الحالكة الطويلة ، وفي الظروف التي يصعب فيها الرؤية. ويتعين  على قائد السيارة أن يتفحص السيارة بصورة دورية ويتأكد من كافة خواص نظام  الإنارة.* 

*
كما ينصح بالاحتفاظ ببطانية دافئة في السيارة  للاستخدام في حالة الضرورة في حال علق قائد السيارة في ازدحام مروري على  أحد الطرق السرية ، بالإضافة إلى الاحتفاط بزجاجة رذاذ مانع للتجمد في جيب  قائد السيارة ، وذلك لاستخدامه في حال استعصت عملية فتح أبواب السيارة. 
*
*
*
*ويتعين على قائد السيارة الإسراع على الفور في  استبدال قطع الغيار التي تحتاجها السيارة مثل فلاتر الزيت والهواء  والإطارات والمكابح التي يجب فحصها لمعرفة إذا ما كانت قد بليت أم لا.

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عجبني الموضوع بدي اعلم ابوي  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عجبني الموضوع بدي اعلم ابوي



*سلامته ابوكِ زمردة .. أكيد خبرته بتكفي وبتوفّي .. انتي علمي حالك ولا تدخلي بغيرك*

----------

